# the one and only CREEPSTER



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

here is the prop I made in honor of one of the most notorious guys on the forum!!! The Creepster.....this guy I made is pvc pipe frame and chicken wire and paper mache the face is a laytex mask ...I had this guy last year and he got broke by the wind knocking another prop on top of him and shattering him...so as a good haunter would do I made him better!!!!! he does not have 19.5 inch bicept's because I did not have enough paper for that scale of arms...but hopefully like the real creepster he will scare the crap out of ya when you walk upon him in the dark..and there has not been a maid or a moose with a tent that has escaped him


































the last pic is last years guy before his rebirth as the Creepster


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's just how I pictured Creepster (except maybe the arms are a little skinny). Nice creation MM.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome work! he looks just like Creepster!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking at him, I was wondering what he was going to be climbing. I see now it is your front porch railing. Were kids afarid to come up to your porch with him there? I see now it is your front porch railing. I really like him. But he's cuter than I pictured Creep to be.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

wow! The paint job is really good! I like the improvements you made.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks great Man! WOOF...I am honored


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

He looks great MM.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

You did a great job Mike!!......I think someone deserves a oatmeal cream pie....


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

I love his pose, excellent work!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet job on this MM! The wings and back is excellent. You really put some details into it. Very nice job and I'm sure the actual Creepster is proud!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great, very nice job indeed!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Great job!! Very creeepy! would definitely scare me at night!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think this guy is actually doing...AEROBICS!

He was a good prop to start with and the improvements have really added to his character.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job Mike, I really like the changes you made on this guy. Good details.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Actually, I have always envisioned Creepster heaving objects at people, not climbing! lol Great prop re-birth!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

thanx everyone for the kind comments he was fun to build


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

This is amazing great job!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

AWESOME!! I'm so glad you resurrected him!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm absolutely twitterpated.







I knew Creepster was handsome but not that handsome.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nicely done! that will keep the tots away from the door for sure LOL


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I think I'm in love...Hey Creepster...you busy Sat night? 

I love the new and improved version. It went from great to amazing. The paint and slimmed down body look terrific. I'm glad you didn't let it stay dead.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's a creepy looking dude. Great job.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Great work, mike!
Does that mean that there are 2 creepsters, now?!?!:googly:


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Uh oh two creepsters?! I like this one better! So green and pokey!

Let me get my hammer , it's time for some population control!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

thanx everyone for the great comments hopefully this guy makes it to the official day the other one died oct 30th 2009


----------

